# Vinyl Soffit



## man117 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am new to the forum, But I thought this might be a great way to get some opinions for some vinyl soffit Installation. I am installing vinyl soffit that I purchased from lowes, I am cutting the soffits about 13" long this leaves 1/4" for expansion on the panels as I have read. I nailed a 2x4 along the side of the house, This is new construction, and attached a J channel to it. I then installed a 2x4 at the end of my rafters for my fascia and I installed a piece of F trim there, so my soffit will be supported at both ends, The fascia will be covered later with a piece of aluminum trim. My question is do I need to nail the soffit anywhere to hold it in place. I know the vinyl soffit panels have a lock on the ends that the other one slides into, but when I put all these together you can slide the whole piece. I'm not sure if I should put a nail at the ends or along the length of the soffit panels. With the J and F trim I really can't nail without the nail being seem. Any advice in this matter would be greatly appreaciated.


Thanks,


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

You should have used one f-channel on the wall and then tab nail the other end to the bottom of the facia board (2x4 in your case) then you wrap the facia with your alluminum. Your method is for soffits of over 24 inches. You mentioned a 2x4 as your facia so I assume you have Trusses not Rafters correct me if I'm wrong. If So I would go with atleast a 2x6 facia which will give you a nicer look.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

pic #1 is what i'm doing, and i'm adding a screw to each piece as they go in along the fascia edge. no sliding that way.

DM


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

MdangermouseM said:


> pic #1 is what i'm doing, and i'm adding a screw to each piece as they go in along the fascia edge. no sliding that way.
> 
> DM


#1 is pretty much the norm.


----------



## man117 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the help. as mentioned I do have trusses I used the 2x4 because that was what was on the other part of the house and then they put the gutter on. I did not even think of a 2x6. I also nailed the soffit in place and put a piece of F channel on the fascia board for added strength I thought that would help. Thanks again for all the help


----------

